# Browning Buckmark



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

About 6 weeks ago, I got a Browning Buckmark. I wanted the longer barrel version, but couldn't find one at a good price. So, I bought the 4" barrel version at Academy for $248. I added a fiber optic sight afterwards.

It shoots very well and I like it a lot...










But, I found someone who just bought the 5.5" version, and they changed to an after market barrel immediately without ever shooting it. He sold me his unused stock barrel for $30. It came in today and I swopped out the barrel and put it all together. Now I have this:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's a keeper for sure. To think a head a little the baby will have a blast with it too. Beleive me you will turn around twice and he will be wanting to go shooting. They grow faster than you think. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW! You got a GREAT deal! 


I don't suppose you want to unload that useless short barrel for cheap...  :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> WOW! You got a GREAT deal!
> 
> I don't suppose you want to unload that useless short barrel for cheap...  :mrgreen:


No, for now, I plan to keep it. Maybe in the future I'll sell it. Don't know yet.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

looks nice.

How does it shoot?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it shot very well with the short barrel. I also prefer the fiber optic front sight I installed, over the all black sights.

I won't get a chance to shoot it with the long barrel until this weekend. I know I'll have to adjust the elevation on the rear sight because the longer barrel is tapered toward the end. So, the height of the sight has changed.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice wheelin' and dealin'! You'll never get tired of shooting that one!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, got to hit the range with the Buckmark with the longer barrel installed - 1st time. After I adjusted the elevation of the rear sight a bit, I was good to go. Love the gun.

As much of a Walther fan as I am, I still much prefer this to the P22


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, got to hit the range with the Buckmark with the longer barrel installed - 1st time. After I adjusted the elevation of the rear sight a bit, I was good to go. Love the gun.
> 
> As much of a Walther fan as I am, I still much prefer this to the P22


Glad ya liked the gun.

I never thought you were a "Walther" fan.

I thought you were a "P99" fan!

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I shot a much tighter group today than I did with your 22. But, the big difference that helps is that I put that fiber optic front sight on mine. I am not good with all black sights. Plus, when we were at that range, I was using back sights on a black target. That's tough.


----------

